# TS Server



## Amrai (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine spezielle Frage. Habe viel über Gildengründung etc. gelesen (erstmal nur aus Neugierde, ist noch nix genaues geplant) und wollte jetzt mal wissen ob mir jemand sagen kann woher ich einen TS Server bekommen würde??? Es gibt auch einen super Thread zur Gildengründung im WOW Forum, aber nichts spezielles zum TS Server... Hat einer eine Antwort für mich?


----------



## kanly (23. Dezember 2006)

Amrai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine spezielle Frage. Habe viel über Gildengründung etc. gelesen (erstmal nur aus Neugierde, ist noch nix genaues geplant) und wollte jetzt mal wissen ob mir jemand sagen kann woher ich einen TS Server bekommen würde??? Es gibt auch einen super Thread zur Gildengründung im WOW Forum, aber nichts spezielles zum TS Server... Hat einer eine Antwort für mich?




ts server als suchbegriff in googel hilft da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anbieter gibt jede menge , einer ist sogar auf der buffed seite verlinkt 
kosten richten sich je nach grösse /slot anzahl des servers so ab 5 € im monat kann das losgehn wenns nicht fürn 40 er raid reichen soll


----------

